# Cost of Application in USD



## Vmorris22 (Sep 3, 2013)

I went onto the immigration site to look up costs and to send the application it said the nearest location (?) was London and the money was in GDP. Is this right? Is there not an immigration office in the US? For people from the US who already paid this fee, how much did it cost you?

Thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Vmorris22 said:


> I went onto the immigration site to look up costs and to send the application it said the nearest location (?) was London and the money was in GDP. Is this right? Is there not an immigration office in the US? For people from the US who already paid this fee, how much did it cost you?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Yes that is correct.
For US residents, all applications for NZ Residency via SMC are handled by the good old London branch and the fee is 1200 GBP's.


----------



## Vmorris22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Whoops! I just realized I wrote "GDP" instead of "GBP". That was silly of me. Ok, thank you! So it would cost me almost $2k USD, according to my calculations.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Vmorris22 said:


> Whoops! I just realized I wrote "GDP" instead of "GBP". That was silly of me. Ok, thank you! So it would cost me almost $2k USD, according to my calculations.


Yes $1942.78 USD at today's exchange rate to have the chance of living permanently in another country, to enjoy all it has to offer, to be covered by emergency healthcare without the need for health insurance, the ability to pay less income tax yada yada!
You seem surprised.

Too cheap, Too expensive ?


----------



## Vmorris22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Not surprised. Just clarifying.


----------

